# Clearview Dust Collector noise



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm installing a CV in the corner of a 20' x '30' shop. I think it's the 1800 model with the 15" impeller. With the wynn filters it cranks out 88 dB. I need to vent into the shop. I've looked at the clearview website which has some good info. I'm wondering what you guys have done that's worked well to reduce the noise (and what you've done that hasn't worked well).


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not a whole lot aside from making it's own closet and insulating it.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

2×4 with fiberglass? how much difference in dB did you get?


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

> 2×4 with fiberglass? how much difference in dB did you get?
> 
> - mbs


down below 70db with all gates closed. But the clearview moves alot of air so when you open a gate the dbs go up from the moving air swish.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I built a closet around my CV with a large door across the entire front wall and a smaller door just large enough to access the drum. The large door does not need to be opened very often, so it can be just a panel screwed in place. The closet was simple 2×4 framing with fiberglass insulation and plywood skin. Sheetrock would probably be slightly quieter.

I have a dividing wall between the drum and the filters, so the air leaving the filters has to travel past the motor (keeping it cool). This worked well.

I ran the exhaust behind my wall mounted workbench. I lost a bit of drawer depth, but think that it helped dampen some of the exhaust noise. Other solutions include a baffle so the air has to travel around a few corners before exiting. Try to keep the exhaust area at least twice the area of the ducts or else it will be too restrictive. 6" by 12" should be good.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I started my closet like Steve suggested. Using 2 x 4 and staggering the cross braces. Orderd ROXUL safe and sound to help insulate. Also bought 4×8 sheets of sound barrier. Not sure if I will make the dividing wall or not. I'm also not sure how I'll finish the exterior (plywood, drywall, or sound barrier)


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Finally finished the clearview installation. With one blast gate open the noise level is 64 db. I'm very satisfied. If you're interested, I described & put some photos in "My workshop". The description starts about half way down the page.


----------

